
URL rewriting with GitHub Pages - jessaustin
http://lea.verou.me/2016/11/url-rewriting-with-github-pages/
======
stephenr
I'm aware that Lea has done a lot for the web but for someone who's site
header says "Life at the bleeding edge of _web standards_ " (emphasis mine)
this is frankly a terrible solution.

HTTP status codes mean things.

